# Sex while High (Poll)



## Budda_Luva (May 23, 2008)

im juss trying to see what everyone thinks cuz i know i love the shit makes it feel so much better and makes me last longer to i member one time the room started spinning and was fukkin crazy to me


----------



## tokintwin (May 23, 2008)

i like to beat off wen im high and look in the mirror-its one of the weirdest things i do but its happens alot-lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 23, 2008)

wow.,............................ weird


----------



## Bain (May 23, 2008)

Holy shit, getting laid is half the reason I'm growing pot. My woman turns into a horn-ball and jumps me nearly every time.


----------



## mythic (May 24, 2008)

Bain said:


> Holy shit, getting laid is half the reason I'm growing pot. My woman turns into a horn-ball and jumps me nearly every time.


Consider yourself lucky. I LOVE high sex. But smelling of weed/alcohol is a turnoff to my girlfriend. 

mythic


----------



## wackymack (May 24, 2008)

deff will try it,masturbaiting is fun when high,its weird when drunk,u cant concentrate and in the end u are sober,with a headache.


----------



## Wh00p (May 24, 2008)

hm..

I dont like high sex, mainly because i dont like drunk sex, because my last drunken sex, have resulted with good lookin girls, but i have had to jump out of a two story window, just a few times..

Inless maybe it was at my house..

This happened:

Im sleeping, hungover and not feeling well, remembering details of the night before.. fucking like a horny monkey and her moaning really loud to wake up a neighbor, and then have them knocking on the door.. yeah that all hits me in like 2 seconds, as she wakes me up, to let me know that her mom is in the other room, and that i need to get out.. so in 4 seconds i got the black out part in my head and the fact that i need to jump out of a 2 story window, and hopfully not die.

yeah thats not as swell as drunk sex you remember as the week goes on.


----------



## Bain (May 24, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> hm..
> 
> I dont like high sex, mainly because i dont like drunk sex, because my last drunken sex, have resulted with good lookin girls, but i have had to jump out of a two story window, just a few times..
> 
> ...


Try having sex high in your own place, with your girlfriend/wife. I'll be very surprised if you don't like it.


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 24, 2008)

mythic said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I LOVE high sex. But smelling of weed/alcohol is a turnoff to my girlfriend.
> 
> mythic


change ur close put some good smellin lotion on and brush ur teeth problem solved and dont forget to brush ur tounge its where most of the weed taste is at


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 24, 2008)

wth is up whith all u guys beatin it while ur high GET some pussy u guys startin to make me think ur gay.... And what about the ladies how do u guys like it when ur high


----------



## stickycrippler (May 24, 2008)

tokintwin said:


> i like to beat off wen im high and look in the mirror-its one of the weirdest things i do but its happens alot-lol


WOW! My side hurts from laughing so hard. Good stuff!!!!!!! Sex is always better for me when i'm high. As for her......Ah who cares i enjoyed it. lol


----------



## overfiend (May 24, 2008)

personally i like eating pussy and being high. i almost nutt without even being touched. i stay interrested for longer. when i dont smoke i just want to fuck!


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 24, 2008)

i gotta try it i need to explore the females body when im high i really think i can think of some weird shit


----------



## tokintwin (May 24, 2008)

ehh wen eva i have sex its like working out and im usually short breathed and tired at end and it blows my high but evertthing else is that much better-its kinda like:hey man u ever had a blowjob....ever had a blow job onnnnnn weeeeeeeeeeed-lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 24, 2008)

Yes, it is a lot better when youre high...so is masturbation.


n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wth is up whith all u guys beatin it while ur high GET some pussy u guys startin to make me think ur gay.... And what about the ladies how do u guys like it when ur high


----------



## !manigethigh! (May 30, 2008)

my girl loves it when im high. i go on and on. im in a zone and its like the best thing man. and its funny cause when she knows im high she starts to give me head.


----------



## kingpapawawa (May 31, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wth is up whith all u guys beatin it while ur high GET some pussy u guys startin to make me think ur gay.... And what about the ladies how do u guys like it when ur high


thats the dumbest thing i've read in a long time. men that masturbate are gay? i got laid by 2 women last night and came home and jerked off. i better call and cancel the afternoon rematch we have planned if im gay...

99.9% of the population masturbates
.1% of the population is full of shit


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (May 31, 2008)

SEX ON DOSE... lemme hear ya say SEX ON DOSE

and then yall say-

SEX ON DOSE


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (May 31, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> thats the dumbest thing i've read in a long time. men that masturbate are gay? i got laid by 2 women last night and came home and jerked off. i better call and cancel the afternoon rematch we have planned if im gay...
> 
> 99.9% of the population masturbates
> .1% of the population is full of shit


control yourself mang.. nice work tho


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 31, 2008)

i was referin to the guy who said he watched himself in the mirrior dumbass


----------



## Mrylln (May 31, 2008)

It's incredible. Helps to focus on what makes the happening.


----------



## beatricejenkins (May 31, 2008)

i like high sex.

i like the time warp feature. haha.

i also feel a little more of a connection- like we've both experienced transcendence. we're also more likely to come at the same time while stoned.


----------



## beatricejenkins (May 31, 2008)

just to add to that, sex while high is great but i wouldn't want to be high every time i had sex.

we smoke pretty much all the time, and sometimes it can kill our sex life just because we don't feel like doing anything at all. so it's important to take a break sometimes, i think.


----------



## Eggy (May 31, 2008)

Sex while high is one of my favorite past times
My dude tries new things, The orgasms are insanley awesome, I'm always willing to try new things and blow jobs are like some crazy marathon and I just have to win!
I try not to have sex high all the time, because then normal sex can become kinda boring, but I can't help i its so fucking fun. 

I've had sex on extasy and still weed is the best, sex on E and acid is waaayy to comlicated. But my dear friend mary jane is always reliable.


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 31, 2008)

beatricejenkins said:


> just to add to that, sex while high is great but i wouldn't want to be high every time i had sex.
> 
> we smoke pretty much all the time, and sometimes it can kill our sex life just because we don't feel like doing anything at all. so it's important to take a break sometimes, i think.


yeah i agree with u on this to at one point thats all i would do is get high and go fuk but after a while i kinda go ttired of it and wonder what i would be like NOT high lol



beatricejenkins said:


> i like high sex.
> 
> i like the time warp feature. haha.
> 
> i also feel a little more of a connection- like we've both experienced transcendence. we're also more likely to come at the same time while stoned.


i know what u mean by the whole coming at the same time i feel it to lol like there some kinda of physco telakanesis connection or sum shit


----------



## Hey im new (Jun 1, 2008)

I havnt had the best experiences with high sex as of yet. I havnt had a chance to do it comfortably in my own house, but when I get high I just like to chill and relax. Getting clothes off is a pain in the ass that takes forever high...getting started is a major problem, and I feel like I cant keep a boner as long either. 

HOWEVER, a blowjob high is possibly better than full sex while normal


----------



## makinthemagic (Jun 1, 2008)

Eggy said:


> Sex while high is one of my favorite past times
> My dude tries new things, The orgasms are insanley awesome, I'm always willing to try new things and blow jobs are like some crazy marathon and I just have to win!
> I try not to have sex high all the time, because then normal sex can become kinda boring, but I can't help i its so fucking fun.
> 
> I've had sex on extasy and still weed is the best, sex on E and acid is waaayy to comlicated. But my dear friend mary jane is always reliable.


I like sex with bud but...

I can't spell sex without the E or X


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> I like sex with bud but...
> 
> I can't spell sex without the E or X


 
hmmm sex on pills my fave, apart from the chafed cock I lurve it, but i aint found any good pills in ages so not had none in ages. Ninety percent of the time I'm stoned when i have sex, its great


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 3, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wth is up whith all u guys beatin it while ur high GET some pussy u guys startin to make me think ur gay.... And what about the ladies how do u guys like it when ur high


I just had to reply...this was the funniest thing I've read all day. thank you.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's the best work-free, stoner couple's day off....

Step one: stay up late the previous night to ensure sufficient sleep-in time to occur. Also, late night TV shows provide a wonderful source of entertainment for your amusement while cuddling and passing a bowl or joint.

step two: wake up late the next day at your convenience, being sure to get enough love out of your partner. I would than suggest a quick rock paper scissors match to decide who will get up to retrieve a bong and equip it with cold water and ice. proceed to meet in bed, pack, and waist time doing what you will.

step 3: this step requires both partners to get out of bed and move directly into a nice shower. lather, rinse and repeat as needed. than get out of the shower and drip dry. for males and females alike, select two items of clothing maximum each, keeping comfort first and foremost.

step 4: get something to eat. eat out at a cafe, or eat at home. after the chosen food is consumed, immediately follow with a viewing of selected cartoons, movies and so on... while in constant possession of a sufficient supply of weed to stay happy XD

repeat step 4 as necessary 

step 5: when night falls, cap off the day with yet another good dose of weed, have lots of sex, and pass out!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 6, 2008)

I LOVE sex when I'm high. I love sex period, so I guess it's no surprise.


----------



## TheHighSide (Jun 27, 2008)

Everything is good when high. But the blow jobs are exceptionally amazing.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 27, 2008)

i never had a blowjob high


----------



## TheHighSide (Jun 27, 2008)

You should get one for christmas


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 18, 2008)

fuk that imma get one today


----------



## 666elsie (Jul 18, 2008)

lovin it, eat a cookie and the wife ...get head for 1.5 hrs or more.Who needs Viagra,not me man.the herb is my afrodeseack [wtf]...boing!!


----------



## TheHighSide (Jul 18, 2008)

I wish I could get a blow tonight. who knows its friday night and the bitches are wet.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 18, 2008)

i like smoking while fucking


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm still carrying my V-card, so I can't say much for sex, but masturbation while high is noticeably more satisfying. Sometimes it's all that'll put me to sleep at night.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 18, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I'm still carrying my V-card, so I can't say much for sex, but masturbation while high is noticeably more satisfying. Sometimes it's all that'll put me to sleep at night.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT i dont understand why u guys think masturbating is more pleasing while high have u ever had both of u get high and fuk its the fukkin shit


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 18, 2008)

i believe sex while you're high on certain drugs really enhances the moment.. like on shrooms.. you get so attached to the person that it makes the experience 10x better. all in all.. everyone should love it =).. that's a demand.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 18, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT i dont understand why u guys think masturbating is more pleasing while high have u ever had both of u get high and fuk its the fukkin shit


LOL, I think you misunderstood.

I'm a virgin, (V-card) I haven't had sex, therefore I can't say if I enjoy it more when I am high. I _have_ masturbated though, both high and sober, and therefore I can say that I enjoy it more when I am high.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 19, 2008)

o ok i get ya but for the most part i was reffereing to all the other people who said it was im pretty sure ull love the fukkin sex


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 19, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wth is up whith all u guys beatin it while ur high GET some pussy u guys startin to make me think ur gay.... And what about the ladies how do u guys like it when ur high



lol haha thats what i was thinking


----------



## TheHighSide (Jul 19, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> i believe sex while you're high on certain drugs really enhances the moment.. like on shrooms.. you get so attached to the person that it makes the experience 10x better. all in all.. everyone should love it =).. that's a demand.




haahahah sex on shroooms !? i never managed to get through. i start crackin up wile kissin its just not possible. I dont even understand what it is i'm kissing.

pop a pill and you can go on for hours. i think thats the best sex


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 20, 2008)

TheHighSide said:


> haahahah sex on shroooms !? i never managed to get through. i start crackin up wile kissin its just not possible. I dont even understand what it is i'm kissing.
> 
> pop a pill and you can go on for hours. i think thats the best sex


lmao damn we're complete opposites. I belive morphine is the hardest drug to even get turned on to let alone fake an orgasm with a guy .

(haha, just kidding about the last part)


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 20, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> lmao damn we're complete opposites. I belive morphine is the hardest drug to even get turned on to let alone fake an orgasm with a guy .
> 
> (haha, just kidding about the last part)


 
liar liar u fake it all the time


----------



## TheHighSide (Jul 21, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> lmao damn we're complete opposites. I belive morphine is the hardest drug to even get turned on to let alone fake an orgasm with a guy .
> 
> (haha, just kidding about the last part)



lol faking requires quite some acting, or quite a retarded partner. and i find morphine kills the pain as well as the pleasure. i dont have any good memories from morphine anyways :S


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 21, 2008)

Flicking the bean is definitly better stoned but sex is not,well at least not with Mr.Pook iv'e had one before that sex was way better with but he was a pure filthy sex beast.Coke for me is a good enhancer I especially like the numbing effect it has on the throat,makes tricks possible that would make Penn and Teller green with envy.


----------



## Calcutta (Jul 21, 2008)

SEX is definatley 100% better while stoned my missus loves it when i am stoned, i am bigger, harder and last up to 10 times longer easy, tho i must admit it is very hard to beat the feeling of receiving head while stoned specially when ya missus lets you keep on toking the bong when she is down on you


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jul 21, 2008)

eating pussy on shrooms is the hardest ijust cant stop playing with it looks so funny and im trying to put mouth there wtf (giggle giggle)


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2008)

im allways high....


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2008)

GuNjAhLoRd said:


> eating pussy on shrooms is the hardest ijust cant stop playing with it looks so funny and im trying to put mouth there wtf (giggle giggle)


rofl........ a must ...... really ^^


----------



## TheHighSide (Jul 21, 2008)

Calcutta said:


> when i am stoned, i am bigger, harder and last up to 10 times longer



this is the new marijuana promoting advert


----------



## Calcutta (Jul 21, 2008)

TheHighSide said:


> this is the new marijuana promoting advert



Have you ever tried taking viagra but to no avail??? Have you ever dreamed of longer lasting sex??? Do you want a bigger more erect penis?????? Well Gentleman i have something for you that will get your rocks off, The all new purple haze, designed with your comfort in mind, If you want longer lasting sex but to afraid to go to chemists well here is your solution easy as 1 2 3, 1st step go find a mate that smoke marijuana, 2nd chop up and smoke it, 3rd you will have longer and more satisfying sex then you will ever have in your life time, designed to get every male a longer thicker more erect penis without substituting pleasure, you will find that your missus will love it to, she would want you more and more. So if you want longer harder sex its as easy as picking up your bong and having a few hot ones.


Sorry couldn't help myself, laughing me fucking ass off.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 21, 2008)

calcutta said:


> have you ever tried taking viagra but to no avail??? Have you ever dreamed of longer lasting sex??? Do you want a bigger more erect penis?????? Well gentleman i have something for you that will get your rocks off, the all new purple haze, designed with your comfort in mind, if you want longer lasting sex but to afraid to go to chemists well here is your solution easy as 1 2 3, 1st step go find a mate that smoke marijuana, 2nd chop up and smoke it, 3rd you will have longer and more satisfying sex then you will ever have in your life time, designed to get every male a longer thicker more erect penis without substituting pleasure, you will find that your missus will love it to, she would want you more and more. So if you want longer harder sex its as easy as picking up your bong and having a few hot ones.
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself, laughing me fucking ass off.


hahahah legalize marijuana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 21, 2008)

GuNjAhLoRd said:


> eating pussy on shrooms is the hardest ijust cant stop playing with it looks so funny and im trying to put mouth there wtf (giggle giggle)


HAHAH dayum and ey man like yo avatar i got 2pac on my shirt in my avatar u can only see his head tho but it between my 2 janesss


----------



## sublimed (Jul 22, 2008)

drunk as fuck at a party, sharing a load of bongs and joints makes a naked girl look amaaazing. and then putting on some cypress and gettin' busy is the way to go, i'm tellin' ya. oh and also it gets rid of the alcohol no-boner


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 23, 2008)

The secret to Viagara is an empty stomache. However a few times ( I never learn) mizing Viagara with herb makes me VERY VERY dizzy.


----------



## PowerTrance (Jul 23, 2008)

mythic said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I LOVE high sex. But smelling of weed/alcohol is a turnoff to my girlfriend.
> 
> mythic


that sucks... what about vapirization?


----------



## notorious (Jul 24, 2008)

high sex is Much better than drunk sex...."oops im sorry I passed out again....ooops wrong hole ouch I bet that hurt...All I asked your sister was to join us in a four way with ur mom...bad drunk talk....."when Im high its all about what the misses wants Im just happy to be there........lol


----------



## dub305 (Jul 25, 2008)

watch iilluminati project part 1 on youtube


----------



## snoodies (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, it's quite the sexual enhancer.


----------



## raeman1990 (Jul 27, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> thats the dumbest thing i've read in a long time. men that masturbate are gay? i got laid by 2 women last night and came home and jerked off. i better call and cancel the afternoon rematch we have planned if im gay...
> 
> 99.9% of the population masturbates
> .1% of the population is full of shit


HA HA HA HA HA HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!

SOOO TRUE!!!!!! So what if my GF is away in florida? I cant masturbate or im gay.. Hmmm shit!! i think i may be gay


----------



## Calcutta (Jul 28, 2008)

Calcutta said:


> Have you ever tried taking viagra but to no avail??? Have you ever dreamed of longer lasting sex??? Do you want a bigger more erect penis?????? Well Gentleman i have something for you that will get your rocks off, The all new purple haze, designed with your comfort in mind, If you want longer lasting sex but to afraid to go to chemists well here is your solution easy as 1 2 3, 1st step go find a mate that smoke marijuana, 2nd chop up and smoke it, 3rd you will have longer and more satisfying sex then you will ever have in your life time, designed to get every male a longer thicker more erect penis without substituting pleasure, you will find that your missus will love it to, she would want you more and more. So if you want longer harder sex its as easy as picking up your bong and having a few hot ones.
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself, laughing me fucking ass off.




just so everyone is aware cause have gotten several private messages, i was smashed off me fuking brain when i first found this pole, i just wrote the first thing that came to the top of my head, why??? because i was so fukin high and i'm allowed to lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 28, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SOOO TRUE!!!!!! So what if my GF is away in florida? I cant masturbate or im gay.. Hmmm shit!! i think i may be gay


well i want reffereing to u and u must be gay if u take it so offensivly i was talkin about the people who jack off and look in mirrors and jack off while high instead of having sex with a FEMALEEEE and it was j/k cuz i was fukkin high damn


----------



## unity (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool...
Ok boys, try this, one cialis and mucho weed, will make ANY male smile and it will make the woman smile too as long as you don't get too big with the cialis
I have a little issue with getting to hard and big on cialis (I guess that's what you get when you don't have an erectile disfunction and you take this stuff)
But let me tell you, when I'm on E, the cialis is a life saver

Enough about me...


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 28, 2008)

wat the fuk is cialis i aint never heard of that shit


----------



## unity (Jul 28, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wat the fuk is cialis i aint never heard of that shit


It's like viagra, just the 36 hour version with less side effects


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 28, 2008)

I dont need that shit .. I got a HOT girl... I get a woody just thinking about her


----------



## unity (Jul 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont need that shit .. I got a HOT girl... I get a woody just thinking about her


Yeh ,bla bla bla kiss-ass oh mighty monster [email protected]#$,lol

Who said I need it?! I thought this thread was about cool enhancers


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 28, 2008)

unity said:


> It's like viagra, just the 36 hour version with less side effects


where can u get it at


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 28, 2008)

im liking the 101 "HELLZ YA"'s wheres it all at ??


----------



## unity (Jul 28, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> where can u get it at


I get mine online (at own risk) 
The doc won't prescribe them to me 
They are perfect for when you are partied out but still have the feeling 
As with all things, too much, and it becomes ordinary


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Boys next time you and your Gf/wife are smoking weed and your feeling a little high ... get her to take a really big toke and then give you blowjob ... if your high to it looks soooo fricking cool  lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 1, 2008)

daaayum never even thought of that a smoking blowjob sounds like the shit HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 1, 2008)

haha man i didnt even think of it ... she did hahaha


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA some funnny ass shit


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Unfortunalty I dont have a picture of her smoking my cock or I would sooooo badly post it  hahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 2, 2008)

I've always wanted to try blowing smoke rings around a guy's dick...


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 2, 2008)

if you did ... you could have any guy


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've always wanted to try blowing smoke rings around a guy's dick...


 
HAHAHAHA u people are funny


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm serious. It would be like way more difficult version of the ring toss game.


----------



## walkeasy (Aug 4, 2008)

i was thinking about this post while last night while I was 
A. Getting it on
B. High as a kite

Unfortunaltely, I was thinking about this post. But I realized yeah its the best shit ever and i came in last....


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 7, 2008)

Depending on how much THC and who I am with - I can get really goofy and diverted easily. Especially after smoking but eating does not have the same effect. I usually do not have lovers that dig marijuana so it is not a shared experience. 

I find the best aphrodisiacs are kava kava and valerian root mixes. Although just being with somebody that I care about is the best aphrodisiac.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 7, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> Depending on how much THC and who I am with - I can get really goofy and diverted easily. Especially after smoking but eating does not have the same effect. I usually do not have lovers that dig marijuana so it is not a shared experience.
> 
> I find the best aphrodisiacs are kava kava and valerian root mixes. Although just being with somebody that I care about is the best aphrodisiac.


lol...insest


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 7, 2008)

High sex is bar none the best!!!!!! i have sex high everytime more sensation and more open mind think of the kinky'st shit.... bein drunk i guess it depends how fucked you get... i dont like it cause i like to drink if gonna drink so i lose feeling and am feeling sick by night but horny as a motherfucker hahaha....

FLY N FUCK

NOT DRINK N DUCK 


BAHAHA


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 7, 2008)

Incest??? Never tried it but incense helps. How is incest funny? I would be damned if I ever messed around with anybody related to me. I do not even choose the same countries of origin because of the similarity. I have to have diversity and compatibility. 

Virgins sometimes choose while others are stuck.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 7, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> Incest??? Never tried it but incense helps. How is incest funny? I would be damned if I ever messed around with anybody related to me. I do not even choose the same countries of origin because of the similarity. I have to have diversity and compatibility.
> 
> Virgins sometimes choose while others are stuck.


it was a joke... u said ur aprhodiseac was being around people u care about meaning family... didnt mean anything bout it i juss thought it was funny


----------



## walkeasy (Aug 8, 2008)

this has really messed with my head. i was doing my business when all of sudden i started thinking of this thread again. damn. this time i wasn't high. it was still good though.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 8, 2008)

hey i need more updates


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 8, 2008)

no hahahaha!!!! lets juts smoke instead!!!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 9, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> hey i need more updates


wat the i didnt post that.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you saying there's an imposter?


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 10, 2008)

When I'm high, it takes me forever to get hard, and forever to go limp 
High sex it feels like you're going so fast, and just want to go faster, then some times you have to stop and just lay there, half in her, with her wondering why the hell you stopped, with you, staring blankly at nothing. Then at the most random time, start up again boy oh boy does it take a long time to cum


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 10, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wat the i didnt post that.....


i knew i didnt do that shit my fukkin gf posted on here lol......her horny ass


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 11, 2008)

take care of her "horny ass" and i hope your high


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've always wanted to try blowing smoke rings around a guy's dick...


what are you waiting for?  HA


----------



## superskunkxnl (Aug 12, 2008)

Calcutta said:


> SEX is definatley 100% better while stoned my missus loves it when i am stoned, i am bigger, harder and last up to 10 times longer easy, tho i must admit it is very hard to beat the feeling of receiving head while stoned specially when ya missus lets you keep on toking the bong when she is down on you


thats the way bong in 1 hand beer in the other and my hot blondes lips around my cock always the best way to finish work lol


----------



## Maseo (Aug 14, 2008)

I like high sex 
but my balance gets really bad when im high so its kinda like a challenge


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 6, 2008)

ahhhhh... high sex the best of the best such a good night


----------



## marse7en (Sep 11, 2008)

just the body reactions of your girl... just the extened seconds of orgasim...


----------



## skanimale (Sep 11, 2008)

its the best thing ever my 2 favorite girls in the world what else could i want?
and the sex is alot better for some reason its more extended in every way


----------



## Rotfeast (Sep 18, 2008)

The lady loves it even more than I do! 30 minutes after we smoke, shes all over my junk. Every time.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Smoking blunts & streching CUNTS!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 18, 2008)

lol i like that smokin blunts and strectin cunts hahah good one


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 18, 2008)

+ rep for me ha!


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 18, 2008)

makes it feel damn good! guys seem to preform better when they are high too


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 18, 2008)

I think my favorite high while having sex so far is the body high from shrooms. Eat like 1.5g of stems and after you peak, it's business time. I think shrooms has been my favorite so far because you are more aware of the other person and the body heat and energy are more tangible. Also, it was easier for me to focus (except for when we switched it up to doggy and then I started losing my train of thought, which I blame on the shrooms because its my favorite position) and thus last longer. I think we went for almost an hour we were both so high haha.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 18, 2008)

an hour thats it? wow.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I love having sex, but after you've been fucking for hour your like alright let's cum. Maybe some people like having sex for a long ass time, but in my opinion there's no need. I'm like charter, I got pussy on demand. So when I want it, I got it.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 18, 2008)

well i have it when i want it too but i like making sure everyone is pleased "it just goes on and on and on...." lol its nice to enjoy it


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 18, 2008)

it is nice to enjoy it but I think an hour is plenty of time to enjoy it. Do you realize how long an hour is? That is how long english class is or maybe a presentation at work. Imagine fucking for all of english class or all the way through a presentation. That is plenty time for everyone to be pleased I hope. I'm not including foreplay in this number, mind you.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 18, 2008)

christ Achilles you're insane!


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 18, 2008)

haha maybe it's just the way i see things *shrug*


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 18, 2008)

for sure. + rep
4 you


----------



## wiseguy1236 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sorry to tell you all of this, but I'm a fat 25 year old stoner that smokes way too much herb to have a normal libido. My wife and I do something we call the exchange method. She likes to get off right after we smoke and I like it an hour or so later because I'm very high-strung (weed initially brings the talkative/intellectual side of me out, then I chill). So after we smoke, I get her off using two high powered vibrators, then later on she gives me a blowjob on camera (which I jack it to during the week when she goes to bed 2-3 hours before me). This way we both get what we want and I have my own porn, which she prefers me to beat off to anyway.


----------



## llLOU (Sep 18, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> it is nice to enjoy it but I think an hour is plenty of time to enjoy it. Do you realize how long an hour is? That is how long english class is or maybe a presentation at work. Imagine fucking for all of english class or all the way through a presentation. That is plenty time for everyone to be pleased I hope. I'm not including foreplay in this number, mind you.


 OH YEH !! The foreplay is a HUGE part of sex , if I consider the foreplay as a part of our SEX, it goes on forever !


----------



## Mystery101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fucking a chick while high is the best...
If im real horny, then ill turn into Ron Jeremy lmao


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 19, 2008)

ron jermey ay?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

sex is already amazing. adding ganj to it just makes it a little bit better. thers other drugs that work well with sex though...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

you mean weed is already amazing... makes everything better, why are we even voting on this...


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 19, 2008)

284 Voters
183 Say HELLZ YEA!!! (u know it)
39 Say Yea (Dont u mean HELLZ YEA!!!)
22 Say Nope (....WTF)
44 Never tried it (WEL TRY IT NOW)


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

how can you be a stoner and never have had stoney sex before? tisk tisk.

what do your parents teach you kids


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 20, 2008)

i'm sitting here inhaling some sweet, blue variety, of PLATINUM and watching the discovery channel and kinda trying to figure out if i did the right think and tell the girl i was hanging with the guys!and i just forgot what i was going to say cause im so BAKED! my bad


----------



## capnQWERTY13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bain said:


> Holy shit, getting laid is half the reason I'm growing pot. My woman turns into a horn-ball and jumps me nearly every time.


haha i dont know about half the reason i grow but shit do girls get randy when theyre toking up
my girl was a goody-goody before she took a hit of some sour diesel (yeah sour diesel her first time, arent i such a good boyfriend!?) and shes a total freak in the sheets now
its legit. thats all i can really say hahaha

however, apparently certain hallucinogens or amphetamines like ecstasy can totally kill your sex life because its SO much better that its nearly impossibly to get off when you arent high


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

broke out the sour D to swipe the girl off her feet! nice job man that's a guy right there! hah nice job im sure she has tasted acouple others too ah? peace


sagga sagga


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> sex is already amazing. adding ganj to it just makes it a little bit better. thers other drugs that work well with sex though...


a little bit better? try OH MY FUCKING GOD! hahaha getting off when im high is the greatest thing EVER!!! it really does make a BIG difference...i mean...its hella good when im sober...but add weed to the mix...and holy shit i see stars...hahahaha


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 24, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> a little bit better? try OH MY FUCKING GOD! hahaha getting off when im high is the greatest thing EVER!!! it really does make a BIG difference...i mean...its hella good when im sober...but add weed to the mix...and holy shit i see stars...hahahaha


shiit if i close my eyes it feels like the room is fukkin spinin


----------



## Mystery101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Having sex while High is great. Having sex while BLOWED off your ass is not.

Ex. Having sex while high =(its fun and interesting lol plus I turn into the energizer bunny!!

Ex. Having sex while BLOWED =  ( Is my dick soft? then ill laugh in her face and tell her my shit is getting soft..haha telling her to get it back up for me

O and right after the sex I am so worned out.. So i usually go outside and smoke a joint


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

i;ve been there before!


----------



## Stoner87 (Sep 25, 2008)

I unno when I'm baked I get kinda distant, jI just wanna talk n shit, but my girl get fuckin so horny when she high.. its really fucked

usually she'll smoke some bowls while I walk the dog or something, then I'll burn in bed afterwards..


----------



## jointchief (Oct 7, 2008)

sex is great, having sex while being high is better, but traveling 180 mph on a public highway is much much better. 

But, then again, maybe traveling 180 mph while getting a blow job would top things off....while being chased by the cops.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

that would be quiet the task there. good luck with it!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 7, 2008)

HAHAHA AWWW SHIT I GOT MY FIRST HIGH DICK SUCK LAST NIGHT AHAHAH TI WAS THE SHIIIIIIT AND SHE SWALLLOWEED.... daaamn memories


----------



## jumifera (Oct 7, 2008)

it feels delicious!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

sex on CANNABIS is like

1. putting lotion in a ziplock
2. sticking the ziplock in between the couch cushions
3. pulling your boxers down
4. and fucking it.

best feeling in the world!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

haha i hope you dont know that from experience...


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> im juss trying to see what everyone thinks cuz i know i love the shit makes it feel so much better and makes me last longer to i member one time the room started spinning and was fukkin crazy to me


 ya it like gives you a full body sensation, "incredible", thats what she said...


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

jointchief said:


> sex is great, having sex while being high is better, but traveling 180 mph on a public highway is much much better.
> 
> But, then again, maybe traveling 180 mph while getting a blow job would top things off....while being chased by the cops.


 yeay boy!!!!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> sex on CANNABIS is like
> 
> 1. putting lotion in a ziplock
> 2. sticking the ziplock in between the couch cushions
> ...





DKskater75 said:


> haha i hope you dont know that from experience...


 
HAHAHAH I BET HE DID HAHAHAHAHA sorry i couldnt pass that uyp


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

haha yeah man that just sounds gross. and messy...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 9, 2008)

though it would get me acouple rep points? hahahhaha


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

maybe negative rep! hahaha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 9, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> sex on CANNABIS is like
> 
> 1. putting lotion in a ziplock
> 2. sticking the ziplock in between the couch cushions
> ...


maybe if your fucking a couch while on cannabis its like that...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 10, 2008)

thank you tyler.. ha. have you tried it yourself now?


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 10, 2008)

peaking while high durring sex is amazing its like you enter silence for 3 seconds... everything is silent then all the sudden you fall and it feels too good too even get ur dick toughed for at leasst a minute its like dont tough my dick its too much man


----------



## Jou (Oct 10, 2008)

jointchief said:


> sex is great, having sex while being high is better, but traveling 180 mph on a public highway is much much better.
> 
> But, then again, maybe traveling 180 mph while getting a blow job would top things off....while being chased by the cops.



Got me beat man.... best head I got was goin 140mph on a public highway =)


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 12, 2008)

2 mph going down a dairy road i win hhahahahaha cows what up


----------



## logos52 (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it I nut alot later and it feels better even with a rubber


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 13, 2008)

cooker06 said:


> 2 mph going down a dairy road i win hhahahahaha cows what up


 
parked at a dead end ally kilt


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

gettin a blow job in those 50cent rides outside of walmart.... (the ones that rock back and forth) in the middle of the day


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 13, 2008)

awww bull shit i cant believe that one


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah i know but wouldnt it be awesome and totally worth getting charged as a sex offender.. lmfao


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 13, 2008)

fucking a banana peel feels reall REAL!

pretty easy just take out the banana.
stick your dick in the banana peel and thrust.
mmm


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 13, 2008)

wtf is wrong with u guys why not juss buy a blow up doll hahahahah


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 13, 2008)

i think this thread should be a stick in the topic


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 14, 2008)

i think this topic is going no where.... lol if were being honist u know what feels really good.... smoking with your girlfriend after a long sex session watchinTV then fuckin again


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

and eatting digerno while you watch the TOOB!


----------



## Taran (Oct 16, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> fucking a banana peel feels reall REAL!
> 
> pretty easy just take out the banana.
> stick your dick in the banana peel and thrust.
> mmm


Hmm... whats that stuff we use to get back in the day...
You know..
uhm... hold on...

OH YEAH!

Pussy.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 17, 2008)

pussy feels like inhaling resin sagga sagga sagga


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 20, 2008)

damn i swear i love high sex 4 hour session last night gotta love it


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

resin ripper resin ripper


----------



## soley (Oct 24, 2008)

tokintwin said:


> i like to beat off wen im high and look in the mirror-its one of the weirdest things i do but its happens alot-lol


ahahahahahahaha

omg that was one of the funniest things I've ever read in my life.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

that shit is funny who sai that? hah


----------



## princessofpot (Oct 24, 2008)

i think the only drug id wanna fuck on would be shrooms or e, cause pot just makes me wanna chill or go for a walkk, but if im high *and* drunk then its pretty bomb


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

i can agree on that, but i have never taken E and i dont thnk i could fuck on shrooms cause i'd rather be outside enjoying the nature. but yea drunk and high feels like putting on a wedding ring on that day of your marrage haha


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i can agree on that, but i have never taken E and i dont thnk i could fuck on shrooms cause i'd rather be outside enjoying the nature. but yea drunk and high feels like putting on a wedding ring on that day of your marrage haha


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rep


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 24, 2008)

stunk,,,, nothin better i my opinion


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

"haha for sure brotha thanks for the rep. Its kottonmouth kings and Cypress Hill
Gotta sip that bud, ya&#8217;ll know whats up
Its D double dash don&#8217;t give a fuck
Got a kush wrapped up, and I gotta kill
Don&#8217;t act tough or you will get real
Nickel bags don&#8217;t.. be slick
Im feelin kinda good, I got an itch
Its time for your mind
Here I go with my rhyme
Im gonna get him from the front
You can get him from behind
Sen Dog gonna be real
Puttin it down for tha krown
Got the people shook up
Off the smoke from the pounds"

pretty much the fucknig shit


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 24, 2008)

smoke a spliff and take a lortab or somekind of painkiller and your girl will love it. numbs the cock and you can go on and on and on, just like that little pink bunnie....

yes, sex is better high.

or not so much, she might kill me but my wife came home drunk they other night after a dinner and told me i could do whatever I wanted. Well, she takes a puff of the herb and next thing I know she is crawling over me to go throw up in the toilet. I gave her a hard time the next day, telling her I was going to take it out on her ass the next day. funny funny stuff.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 24, 2008)

tokintwin said:


> i like to beat off wen im high and look in the mirror-its one of the weirdest things i do but its happens alot-lol


 
that is wierd lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 24, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> smoke a spliff and take a lortab or somekind of painkiller and your girl will love it. numbs the cock and you can go on and on and on, just like that little pink bunnie....
> 
> yes, sex is better high.
> 
> or not so much, she might kill me but my wife came home drunk they other night after a dinner and told me i could do whatever I wanted. Well, she takes a puff of the herb and next thing I know she is crawling over me to go throw up in the toilet. I gave her a hard time the next day, telling her I was going to take it out on her ass the next day. funny funny stuff.


 
so advil or w/e tha fuk???


----------



## Token (Oct 24, 2008)

Hell yes fuckin while high is the best and depending on the high, everything makes me last to long, the last three girls I was with all asked me if I was about to cum because they did


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

i usually eat 15 tums and 29 advils andd acouple stiff drinks and im lasting longer than 6 hollywood lines of Ketamine.


----------



## Remix (Oct 28, 2008)

hell ya high sex is bomb, specially when i get my gurl high...omg she turns into a sex addict lol
gettin her high is the problem though since she never wants to smoke, but when she does, dam, best sex


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 28, 2008)

What up with "Do you like Activity X when stoned!?!" threads?

I like every activity better when stoned, except conversing with cops. Even then, it can be an advantage, sometimes.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been looking every where online to answer a question
like this!!!!



Sex, is.......FUCKING GREAT while high.
Omg, the best sex I've ever had in my LIFE!
well, the only sex. lol. with my hubby.
My boyfriend loves when I get high because I turn
into a complete sex freak addicted high-ass nympho!!!

You men have no clue how many orgasms one could
get in one night when high.....

but I know... hehe.
=)

omg, you have no idea. My hubby loves it too, he loves
the BJs. For some reason, when I'm high, it turns me on
to do that. lol.

well, I think I've vented my long going obsession to 
answer a question like this.
hehe.

*sex* dust and weed to you all!!!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> I've been looking every where online to answer a question
> like this!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


It should replace Viagra as the favoured erection helper too methinks.

BTW, it's not 'just' women who can have multiple orgasms. Some of us guys don't have to physically come to reach orgasm. I regularly come at least four times when my partner and i are getting into some good lurv...

Sex and Love is gooood...


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 5, 2008)

me and the wife love to take bong hits before we hit the sack. smokin' and screwin' all night long.
the herb makes sex SOOOOO much better.


----------



## Token (Dec 6, 2008)

Steadmanclan said:


> me and the wife love to take bong hits before we hit the sack. smokin' and screwin' all night long.
> the herb makes sex SOOOOO much better.


, I envy you, you found someone that you can get high with and stick it to them!

be the man.......... Stick to'em jk lmao


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sex in general is the greatest gift mother earth ever gave us. God it feels amazing. Add the greatest herb mother earth ever gave us and you got the best fucking combination possible. Its like Peanut and Jelly As for taking pills and shit....I dont like much anything except bud and shrooms. Sex on shrooms is amazing but can be ver difficult if your pretty gone. But if you just take a couple grams or so omg it makes me so euphoric and its like the connection is so much higher. Course my attitude on sex is I dont worry about my self....all I do is try and make the girl im fucking feel as good as possible...I want to make her feel amazing, cuz I know she will make me feel amazing. Course im one of the few men blessed with the natural ability to have multiple orgasms =). Course any man can train him self to do it by strengthening his PVC muscle and squeezing it at the right time to make you dry nut...but I dont have to do that I just nut and nut and nut....I can nut about 6 times in an hour or two. I also love to eat the Vag and am damn good at it. One thing I do that drives them nuts...but not every woman can take this...cuz some woman have real sensitive clits. I curl my tounge( which not all can do its genetic) and basicly tounge fuck their clit...makes them fuckign go nuts...also if you blow cold air on it at the same time or make your mouth vibrate...hehe just a trick that woman go nuts for. But ya...I love sex and I love woman and I love weed...best 3 things on the fucking planet.

Pce


----------



## amsterdayum (Dec 19, 2008)

great post its deff better i thought i was abnormal or somethin good to know im not the only one who thinks sex+weed=happy


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to smoke what I believe you call qualuud over there. (you crush it to a powder and smoke it on weed), man back then I could do it till I was told it is tarting to hurt... we are talking hours every session... maybe it was just my youth... 

P.S. on the luuds, don't try em we are talking addictive like crack here... took many years and many tries before I finaly kicked em...

I have heard of people drinking em... sounds stupid, you'll just fall asleep.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

sex is definiteyl better high!


----------



## 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah sex is good after a few puffs on a spliff.
don't like to get too stoned though


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Hell yes it is! Most amazing feeling ever!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 19, 2009)

bepending on the type of bud, depends how randy i get. cheese gets me like a rabbit an shit street week does nufin lol


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

lol all depends but coke is THE sex lol. I find weed makes me get into foreplay much more though


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> lol all depends but cocke is THE sex lol. I find weed makes me get into foreplay much more though


I find that with my bf too, def a good thing!


----------



## juggaloclownz187 (Mar 20, 2009)

kirouki said:


> I find that with my bf too, def a good thing!


Nothing like a puff on a J and a snack at the Y  Your B/F is a lucky guy!


----------



## EagIe (Mar 20, 2009)

Everything just feels that little bit better when your high.

And if you got a woman with a proper figure, even just running my hands over the contours of her naked body takes me to a different zone

Its a beautiful thing


----------



## DeweY (Mar 20, 2009)

Its Nice But Stamina Go Down ..Where As If Im Drunk I Can Go For Hours


----------



## DarkSpark (Mar 20, 2009)

it feels better for me as the male... and my missus likes it too =]


----------



## kirouki (Mar 20, 2009)

I find I have better and more orgasms, helps me concentrate on the feeling and moment.


----------



## juggaloclownz187 (Mar 25, 2009)

kirouki said:


> I find I have better and more orgasms, helps me concentrate on the feeling and moment.


Thats awesome!! kiss-ass


----------



## CeliMonster805 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sex is amazing when im high.
So I always end up jumping on my boyfriend and literally raping him.
=D


----------



## vvsd.prasad (Jul 1, 2009)

My wifes pussy appears tight after i smoke


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jul 1, 2009)

it's better to get it high, but it ain't good for whoever's getting it off me if i'm high haha


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lots of times when I get stoned, ill just hit that point where i'll look at my gf and just want her right then, without even saying anything ill just scoop her up and bring her to the bed


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 2, 2009)

i'll say that getting off while high is great  but i dont know about sex. i've never had it. haha. well, not with anyone other than myself anyway...


----------



## toyxrazor (Jul 7, 2009)

*I love having sex when I'm high, it's like.. more sensitive or something, I think. <33*


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

ummmmm.

yes please lol


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 9, 2009)

toyxrazor said:


> *I love having sex when I'm high, it's like.. more sensitive or something, I think. <33*


weed tends to heighten all senses


----------



## tusseltussel (Jul 9, 2009)

sex while high... hmmmmmmm im sure ive had sex high prolly over a thousand times, i couldn't say if it was better, maybe i just don't remember or i smoke so much its hard to say when ive had sober sex. i don't notice a differance.




this thread is silly


----------



## mdave (Jul 9, 2009)

sex on sativa is bomb... head on indica is fucking amazing


----------



## Spasticsmoke (Jul 9, 2009)

try having sex tripping... on shrooms or acid.

ive broken up with 3 girls that way... you NEVER look at them the same.

give me chills just thinking about it.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 9, 2009)

if i'm lucky... some strains (trainwreck) are way better for the nasty.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

Spasticsmoke said:


> try having sex tripping... on shrooms or acid.
> 
> ive broken up with 3 girls that way... you NEVER look at them the same.
> 
> give me chills just thinking about it.


hehehe i know what you mean man...... i know what you mean. 
i had sex with one of my exes on some LSD (real lsd). anyways this chick was a cheating slut and lets just say thats what the whole trip was about i could sense peoples auras and they somewhat resembled or reminded me of animals (its hard to explain its like they were people that just reminded me of animals. ie what the animal signifies is a somewhat chineese zen like manner. ie. one of my mates reminded me of a panda and to me that was assosiated with luck. 

anyhoozers
my ex started reminding me of a pig (you work it out lol)- well needless to say the experience didnt last to long i was outa there bro.

found me a good missus now and all is sweet. 

back on topic yes sex on cannabis is good though i have to agree sometimes its good to just kick back and be pleasured on some nice indica.

(we have to remember its a two way street tho guys lol. otherwise they wil get sick of it eventually)


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 16, 2009)

MAN weed and sex ? PERFECT MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## what... huh? (Aug 16, 2009)

While it definitely feels better to ME... I feel like a fuckin rockstar... I have it on good authority it is not better for a sober partner.


----------



## tvd2 (Aug 16, 2009)

sex while high is the best thing EVER!!


----------



## leeny (Aug 16, 2009)

sex is AMAZING
weed is my love
sex+weed= how is that not to die for?!


----------



## KnowledgeQuick (Aug 16, 2009)

has anybody ever had sex on mushies?


----------



## Corwin (Aug 23, 2009)

I voted No but there is a caveat, sex can be great on pot or sober. 
I like it better sometimes after a couple of drinks. It is truly awesome when we are meditating together. 
A little high and meditating is kewl too. 

The real answer, for me, is there is no single best they all can produce peak experiences. 
The key is to be fully present. 
To be hyper aware of your surroundings, partner and your self allows you to transcend 
the norm into the divine and God Fucking is where it's at!


----------



## spiralstaircase13 (Aug 25, 2009)

man, i just read through 22 pages of people talking about smoking and fucking and now i'm stoned and horny and wishing i had a fucking boyfriend.


----------



## shroomer33 (Aug 30, 2009)

mythic said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I LOVE high sex. But smelling of weed/alcohol is a turnoff to my girlfriend.
> 
> mythic


That sucks. I love smelling the booze, weed, and even sometimes tobacco on a girl's breath.
That is, as long as I have all the same stuff on my breath.

OK maybe not all the booze. It can get really nasty sometimes.
But weed????
Weed is like the best smelling stuff on the planet. That is why I decided to smoke it.


----------



## HigherLearning420 (Nov 28, 2009)

TheHighSide said:


> I wish I could get a blow tonight. who knows its friday night and the bitches are wet.


lmao! dude some of the shit in this post is just fuckin hilarious!...
sex high=the bees knees


----------



## HigherLearning420 (Nov 28, 2009)

walkeasy said:


> this has really messed with my head. i was doing my business when all of sudden i started thinking of this thread again. damn. this time i wasn't high. it was still good though.


rofl ok ok ok hands down the funniest thread ever now!
im literally laughing my ass off at these first 8 or 9 pages bahahaha maybe im just high but this shit is hilarious


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 29, 2009)

I cant stand girls when they get high, shy and quite.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 29, 2009)

drunk girls is where its att~


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 1, 2009)

Sex while high, and even masturbating while high, makes me last alot longer. I think it's cause you gotta focus on dif pleasure parts of your brain, which takes longer. Either way, it's alot of fun


----------



## blazewithme (Dec 4, 2009)

A lot of things are better high and sex is one of them


----------



## biggun (Dec 9, 2009)

I think sex is good sober. Being high is just sex high it doesn't make it better. This might sound dumb because I fucked anything that let me when I was young and dumb and full of cum. But making love to someone that you love is the best sex I have been married for 22 years and have only made love to her for the last 25 years and its always good. I still get some twice a week after all this time. FUCK YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## growin4myhead (Dec 12, 2009)

biggun said:


> I think sex is good sober. Being high is just sex high it doesn't make it better. This might sound dumb because I fucked anything that let me when I was young and dumb and full of cum. But making love to someone that you love is the best sex I have been married for 22 years and have only made love to her for the last 25 years and its always good. I still get some twice a week after all this time. FUCK YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.................................................weird.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 13, 2009)

Sex is good anytime, anywhere, anyhigh, anylow

if the goal of sex is making love


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 26, 2009)

Well. If I even SMELL weed, I get like instantly horny. 
My boyfriend/girlfriend or even the occasional plaything will show up, freshly baked and I sniff up on em and -shivers- yeah. I love the smell a weeeeeeed. ^_^


----------



## CYLOC (Dec 26, 2009)

I love sex either way, But i have to say it does seem better while high.


----------



## Da Staalmaester (Dec 26, 2009)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> Here's the best work-free, stoner couple's day off....
> 
> Step one: stay up late the previous night to ensure sufficient sleep-in time to occur. Also, late night TV shows provide a wonderful source of entertainment for your amusement while cuddling and passing a bowl or joint.
> 
> ...




Man you are so fuckin on top of this one. I have done this more than a few times. But with alot more sex. My shit was chillin butt naked with my chick in the bed watching something good on the tube and passing a blunt . Ah, the good old days....


----------



## goatslayer (Dec 26, 2009)

Head when high is great, boning on the other hand takes too much energy. Smoking while getting head is even better!!


----------



## Unclepauly (Mar 6, 2010)

tokintwin said:


> i like to beat off wen im high and look in the mirror-its one of the weirdest things i do but its happens alot-lol


lol epic 1st post

also don't know why but I can't get horny when high, maybe with a slight high but when stoned completely I hardly have any emotion, just flat maybe a little paranoia sprinkled in


----------



## THC604 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hell yeah, lol

The mary jane defo heightens the experience....
But even after 5 years with the misses i'm still amazed at what we get up to whilst we're sober lol!! But i've gotta say i'm still head over heels in love with my girl!

See i'm hoping she'll read these kind words and i'll get lucky when i finish work tonight lol

= good times

TH
P.s The coka make's me a monster a actual monster lol


----------



## shepj (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't say it's better, but I can't say it's worse. Sex is always good.. weed changes it, I don't think it gets too much "better". Then again, I find interest in the passion, not the physical stimulation.


----------



## beardo (Mar 6, 2010)

with any woman who wants to


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 7, 2010)

i agree everyone who says they are jacking off while high is spending too much time smoking and on the internet, you guys need to get out there and get laid, as for having to just out of windows drunk or high i guess that was cool in high school but now doing it at home where no one can walk in and you can lock the front door its so much better, you dont have to worry about noise nothing, and i got lucky my girl enjoys smoking once in a while


----------



## Z0oted (Mar 7, 2010)

I LOVE IT. As a matter of fact i just got done having high sex (fiance's a lil tipsy), I just smoke. Man was it amazing.


----------



## connorbrown (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know why but whenever I take a hit I automatically get a boner. Its only the first hit though. In my 15+ years of smoking I have never not gotten hard.


----------



## beardo (Mar 7, 2010)

Spasticsmoke said:


> try having sex tripping... on shrooms or acid.
> 
> ive broken up with 3 girls that way... you NEVER look at them the same.
> 
> give me chills just thinking about it.


yeah can be wierd for sure...good or bad ive had it go both


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

everything is better while high


----------



## Z0oted (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> everything is better while high


+ rep
Amen!


----------



## stelthy (Mar 10, 2010)

stelthy 
420 TIME
*Stoner*




* Join Date: Feb 2009
Location: England (uk)
 Posts: 488 































 
*​ 




*Smoking bud + wanking at the same time!!* 
permalink
 Hi I dont remember how I got into this but I remember getting a hit so hard from my joint I passed out, I would skin up in my room when the whole house was quiet, I'd flick through some big titty,big nipple porn on my player, Then toke and hold it in..... then slowly wank  on every exhale my dude meat would pulse and I'd take another hit, I would cane a whole king L just getting horny to seriousley fit, dirty whores........  , and when I felt ready to come I'd take my final hit hold it in and wait till I had finished cumming then keep it in for a moment longer and exhale..............this is the most wasted/stoned I have ever been from smoking 'MARY' I surgest you try it even if you dont comment.........its a risky topic.... pot does improve sex....so try this ....girls too IT'S FUCKING MAGIC !!!! and you'll remain horny all day/night LETS HEAR YOUR THOUGHTS  - STELTHY


----------



## Twiztid Juggalette (Apr 2, 2010)

for me its best when high, my boyfriend is just much rougher than usual, not that he is soft but he is always afraid of hurtin me, but when high he just loses that an it feels sooooo goood lol, it also helps that we are always high


----------



## SCHMOKEnMUNCHIEGIRL (Apr 3, 2010)

What can you do to intensify your high just a tad ? take a shot? drink some oj? eat a cookie? .....


----------



## Twiztid Juggalette (Apr 3, 2010)

lol u can intensify it by either smokkin some more or havin sex or somethin lol, thats wat i figured out, mayb eat cupcakes or somethin lmao


----------



## SCHMOKEnMUNCHIEGIRL (Apr 4, 2010)

Ive never really just had sex while budded but im soooo scared its gonna hve the same effect as alcohol( it tottaly numbs me ) were i wont even be able to climax. I love my greens too much to jus say no to that blunt or J bfore sex..





Twiztid Juggalette said:


> lol u can intensify it by either smokkin some more or havin sex or somethin lol, thats wat i figured out, mayb eat cupcakes or somethin lmao


----------



## Skunkybud (Apr 4, 2010)

I kinda like it when I'm high. I fuck for way too long though so long my girl complains cuz she got off twice and I'm making her sore. It feels way better to me but I can't finish no clue why. Plus it kills my high. I prefer getting drunk as fuck and fucking or sober banging. But I'm ussually high so high sex happens sometimes.


----------



## Twiztid Juggalette (Apr 4, 2010)

lol i never complain if i get off multiple times, i like the feeling of soreness an when im high i usually get off over 7 times


----------



## SCHMOKEnMUNCHIEGIRL (Apr 4, 2010)

wow yor man must be doing sumthing right to go 7 times.....lucky girl ! 



Twiztid Juggalette said:


> lol i never complain if i get off multiple times, i like the feeling of soreness an when im high i usually get off over 7 times


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Apr 4, 2010)

Budda_Luva said:


> wth is up whith all u guys beatin it while ur high GET some pussy u guys startin to make me think ur gay.... And what about the ladies how do u guys like it when ur high


No shit!


----------



## SCHMOKEnMUNCHIEGIRL (Apr 4, 2010)

WHAT EVER IT MIGHT TURN OUT TO BE I KNO ILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT FIRST AFTER-SEX-TOKE...RELAXING!






QUOTE=Skunkybud;3991673]I kinda like it when I'm high. I fuck for way too long though so long my girl complains cuz she got off twice and I'm making her sore. It feels way better to me but I can't finish no clue why. Plus it kills my high. I prefer getting drunk as fuck and fucking or sober banging. But I'm ussually high so high sex happens sometimes.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skunkybud (Apr 5, 2010)

SCHMOKEnMUNCHIEGIRL said:


> WHAT EVER IT MIGHT TURN OUT TO BE I KNO ILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT FIRST AFTER-SEX-TOKE...RELAXING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Exactly nothing better than smoking bowl of some danks after some hot hardcore rabbit sex. (You know what I'm talking about)

Just wondering when any one else is having great sex do any of you feel like your on a balloon or two of N20? I get like tranced out and trip balls while I'm making love and its great.


----------



## slomoking13 (Apr 5, 2010)

everything is better high


----------



## Billy Blunts (Apr 5, 2010)

If you have never fucked after a ganja session..what the fuck are you doing on this website and with your life. Best feeling ever.period. Short of sex on ecstasy.


----------



## SCHMOKEnMUNCHIEGIRL (Apr 6, 2010)

As for me , smoking and sippin then fuckin is no good , i kno its not just me, but when you drink and smoke it fucks you up a whole lot more than jus smokin w/no sippin...just havent bumped into the non alcoholic full blooded stoner to sho me whats really good... yet. I thought i read a post wer someone said better than E... guess i gotta find the right greens , no alcohol and good cuddy buddy !





Billy Blunts said:


> If you have never fucked after a ganja session..what the fuck are you doing on this website and with your life. Best feeling ever.period. Short of sex on ecstasy.


----------



## sidy (Apr 6, 2010)

> If you have never fucked after a ganja session..what the fuck are you doing on this website and with your life. Best feeling ever.period. Short of sex on ecstasy.


still nothing beats sex on acid. last friday tripping balls seemed like my missus was a rectangle. have u ever fuked a rectangle? it aint easy.


----------



## Skunkybud (Apr 6, 2010)

sidy said:


> still nothing beats sex on acid. last friday tripping balls seemed like my missus was a rectangle. have u ever fuked a rectangle? it aint easy.


 Hahah omfg the one time I ever had sex on acid I went through time and told my girlf friend what she was gunna say 10 mins ahead of time. It was fucked. I was also really hammered and on ativan, xanax, adderall, and oxycodone. I only had 1 hit of some weak acid but it was enough to make my fucked up ass go through time and have multiple conversations with my girlfriend it multiple time lines. It was fucked that was the most fucked up I've ever been in my life, seriously. Come to think of it though the amount of pills to alcohol ratio shoulda killed me but thats neither here nor there.


----------



## sadie (Apr 9, 2010)

As for this lady, I can't see having great sex unless I'm high. Five rips of GDP and I can float to the moon while makin love. Plus I feel more uninhibited so I am more open. And dirty. heeeheeeheee

Thanks for askin


----------



## dirty1 (Apr 12, 2010)

unfortunately my ex's have all been very anti marijuana so i havent experienced it... had lots of drunk sex, and even more sober sex.... sober sex is great... drunk sex is better, and im imagining stoned sex would be better than drunk sex, especially coz theres no clumsiness that comes with drinking...


----------



## Macko (Apr 20, 2010)

I love to have sex while I'm stoned and so does my boyfriend! When I'm stoned, it's like every nerve in my body is way more sensitive, and sometimes, when my boyfriend touches me a certain way or on a certain spot, it's like the nerves keep sending signals from the same spot even though he's stopped touching me there. And for some reason, my boyfriend can keep it hard, but being stoned makes it harder for him to cum. So we'll go on and on and on and on. I don't mind, but it helps to have some lube! 

Also, I don't usually like anal all that much, but it feels really good when I'm stoned. The last time we did anal while stoned, my boyfriend pulled it out and told me to suck it. HELL NO!!! I may be stoned but I'm not stupid!

I had sex a couple of times on "X". It was really fun. But some people that I knew really screwed up their lives by doing "X" so I'm never going to do that stuff again. I've done coke, 'shrooms, meth and acid before, but never had sex under the influence. Ain't going to happen because I'm not interested in trying any of that stuff again. I'll stick to weed and an occasional bottle of wine.

And speaking of wine, the strange thing about getting drunk before I have sex is that drinking makes me really horny - up until it's actually time to have sex. Then I get tired and kind of sleepy. I think it's because I don't really like to do anything that feels like exercise when I drink. I just want to relax because if I move around too much when I'm drunk, I start to get dizzy and I don't like it too much.


----------



## WILLY WONKA HAZE (Apr 25, 2010)

sex high is awesomke but definatly not as good when ur on x but yeah im probally high most of the time when me n my girl have sex the only thing i can say i dont like sumtimes i bust early idk whats with that but recently i noticed that im busting early this is new i used to go forever when im high but like i said recenly i just bust early prob just me but anyway HAVE FUN TOKING AND POKING


----------



## WILLY WONKA HAZE (Apr 25, 2010)

Macko said:


> I love to have sex while I'm stoned and so does my boyfriend! When I'm stoned, it's like every nerve in my body is way more sensitive, and sometimes, when my boyfriend touches me a certain way or on a certain spot, it's like the nerves keep sending signals from the same spot even though he's stopped touching me there. And for some reason, my boyfriend can keep it hard, but being stoned makes it harder for him to cum. So we'll go on and on and on and on. I don't mind, but it helps to have some lube!
> 
> Also, I don't usually like anal all that much, but it feels really good when I'm stoned. The last time we did anal while stoned, my boyfriend pulled it out and told me to suck it. HELL NO!!! I may be stoned but I'm not stupid!
> 
> ...


see my gf likes anal when shes drunk but when shes high not as much so what are smoking sum i can get sum lol


----------



## bekca1016 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm a female and I lovee having sex when I'm high. I pretty much live with my boyfriend so it's an every other night thing. I love it so much, lmfao. It just makes everything more intense to me.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

sex while high is plainly the best option. god...i love it.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Sep 28, 2010)

sex high is the best. it's awsome laughs only make it better pop. me and my girl light up a j and bend her over andwe pass it to each other and we are have sex


----------



## feelingreen (Jun 18, 2011)

Everything is better high. I can't believe this poll needed to be started! 

Ganja makes up for the guy fumbling around down there like a blind monkey.


----------



## JMain (Jun 18, 2011)

Dude i love fucking while high, i can never focus mentally on what im doing for more than 5 seconds it seems like... i could be thinking about how i might need to tune my guitar strings before i play next time while she takes in the ass, weird lol. It feels like it takes a while to cum for me but it feels so great I usually black out for a split second...
yet another reason to legalize


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 18, 2011)

I cant really remember having sex not being high ... or much else as far as that goes lol


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2011)

dUDE i was thinking the same thread i personaly like edibuls for this kissing touching magnifies TRY THIS ULL THANK ME go buy a pocket rocket vibrator for clit kiss undress go down on her let her put the rocet on her clit n softly kiss n lick n tease around the pussy bite it periodical around pull her legs back so u can lick her but hole she will squirt it might happen at this tym but lick around it as she uses the bullet n if u want lick up n down slow not all fast n shit slow n whatch her fucken moan n squirt her nut out so FUCKEN GOOD another bend her over n let her run the rocket n hit it doggy ow man i like it when the rocket, the vibrating butt plug n hit it doggie she gona nut so loud the nabor chicks are gona be on your sack. my nabor in arizona was a swatt sherriff n she was mean one night i didnt know the window was open man she herd the moaning n the yeiling coming from the room after the girl left i was high didnt know the window was open i wake up to go to work my truck i left the light on so the battery was dead i tried to start it man she came running over to help me i was like i have sead hi to her n nevor had she sead hi back all of a sudden she racen to help me? i relized after everything i looked to my left n the window was open shit!!!! NO WOUNDER THE DOGGS WERE FUCKEN BARKEN extra loud i thought i was hi.......  tru story im nasty sorry  as far as me being hie is one of the best she puts a head lock squeeazing my dick only trigers the feeling of OWWW GOD NOOOOOooooooooo as soon as she goes I cant even hold it another fucken second N JUST BUST SO FUCKEN GOOD! woops im sorry lolz im i thinking that out loud. ow shit i just read that yes anal let that pocket rocket run on the clit n hit it anal ow my god their orgasms r on going so fucken loud dude a girl showed me this a long tym ago i usto think HELL NO. but it aint in the pussy so i have tried it on all kinds of girls they fucken GET SPRUNG SEVEN NUTS THE GIRL BUSTED specialy if they dont know about toys IM ExPECTING a thank u note from the ladies n the males IM TELLING U ITs A TRICK just like the weed game.... NO lie okay thats gona cost u guys some weed.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 18, 2011)

I was so blazed one day with my ex I didn't notice I was giving her the shocker... She did not appreciate it at all... Lol


----------



## fishwhistle (Jun 21, 2011)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've always wanted to try blowing smoke rings around a guy's dick...


Ill volunteer...


----------

